# Verizon Galaxy S3 won't start up after flashing



## davidhshon (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, I just rooted my Verizon Galaxy S3 and it was successful. I flashed the Cyanogenmod 10 ROM from their forums, http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw&type=stable this one and also the Gapps for it. I flashed them both on CWM and rebooted. Now, it is just stuck on the boot-up animation. It has been around 20 minutes, and I know that even the first boot wouldn't take this long. Is there something wrong? Should I force turn off my phone by taking the battery out? I know that doing that isn't the most wise choice, but it is just taking too long and I'm getting a little nervous.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did u mame a backup. If so do a battery pull and reboot into recover to run the backup. Also it sounds like you didn't unlock your bootloader. Once your up and running download ez unlock from the market and unlock it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Also make sure you wipe data.

In order to get back into recovery, pull the battery, put back in, and hold vol+ and home and power all at the same time when you turn it on.



djj624 said:


> Did u mame a backup. If so do a battery pull and reboot into recover to run the backup. Also it sounds like you didn't unlock your bootloader. Once your up and running download ez unlock from the market and unlock it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't sound like a case of locked bootloader since they didn't mention a yellow triangle of death.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

He got his answer over at xda. He didn't wipe before installing. Full wipe and a reflash and he was good to go. Thread closed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

